# GA Youth Turkey Hunt MAR 15-16 2014 TROPHY THREAD



## dawg2

Please post pics on this thread showing youth gobbler trophies from the youth weekend hunt on MAR 15-16. This is not for adult hunts, just for the youth weekend gobblers.

Good luck and thanks!


----------



## sman

I hope this thing fills up by lunch time on the 15th!


----------



## boarbutcher

*first of many*

My nephews first bird. I was also lucky enough to get him his first deer this year.


----------



## Unicoidawg

Congrats little man!!!! Great bird.


----------



## sea trout

Wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Congadulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hoppie

My buddy with his sons. I called the bird in for his youngest on the left. This was their first ever turkey hunt. He put on a show too.


----------



## sea trout

That's  a big one!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dawg2

Headed back out in an hour for an afternoon hunt.  Had these two come in together to my calls.  They kept looking around for a hen (we did not put any dekes out) and were getting nervous as my two sons got their guns up.  I told them earlier if 2 birds come in, I will count 1-2-3 then shoot.  

I counted and when I said "3" they both shot at the exact same time and two birds went flopping.  2nd bird for my 9YO and the first one for my 12YO.  They even stood on the necks while they flopped.  It was awesome.

(They both were trying to count pellet hits to the head to see who did better)


----------



## aj.hiner

That's pretty much awesome


----------



## Garnto88

That's what it's all about.   I wish more dads would take sons hunting.


----------



## boarbutcher

Congrats to the other successful hunters.


----------



## Bucky T

Great Job Everyone! !!


----------



## chefrific

My son rolled a nice Telfair gobbler. He slipped in with 4 other toms at 5pm.


----------



## six

Sweet!


----------



## dawg2

*Bird #2 today for my 9YO*

We went out again today around 2PM.  He and his brother each got a bird this AM.  But m 9YO was wanting to try again.  I like afternoon hunts but they are extra challenging and difficult since the birds are harder to bring in and not usually as vocal as in the mornings.

It took several hours to bring this one in.  He gobbled Waaayyyyy off in the distance but we kept the lovesong going.  When he got within 100 yards he went silent.  After about 45 minutes or so I thought he was gone.  I stood up to stretch and at the same time he slipped through some tall grass and was looking my direction.  Due to my camo, he couldn't see me, but knew something was wrong.

He slipped back into the grass and disappeared.  I eased back down and started some soft purring and clucks.  After about 40 minutes he came back and he got hammered.  

Great hunt for a 9YO with two birds in one day


----------



## hoppie

dawg2 said:


> We went out again today around 2PM.  He and his brother each got a bird this AM.  But he was wanting to try again.  I like afternoon hunts but they are extra challenging and difficult since the birds are harder to bring in and not usually as vocal as in the mornings.
> 
> It took several hours to bring this one in.  He gobbled Waaayyyyy off in the distance but we kept the lovesong going.  When he got within 100 yards he went silent.  After about 45 minutes or so I thought he was gone.  I stood up to stretch and at the same time he slipped through some tall grass and was looking my direction.  Due to my camo, he couldn't see me, but knew something was wrong.
> 
> He slipped back into the grass and disappeared.  I eased back down and strated some soft purring and clucks.  After about 40 minutes he came back and he got hammered.
> 
> Great hunt for a 9YO with two birds in one day



What a fantastic opening day for y'all. Congrats


----------



## smoothie

Chefrific that second pic is amazing! I think it sums all of us up regardless of age. Good job man!


----------



## buckeroo

Awesome birds! Congrats to all these little fellers.


----------



## stabow

A big congratulations to all the young hunters and ones that took the time to take them........


----------



## gotitwithmybow

*Erin!*

Her first turkey!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN

Congrats to all the young hunters!!


----------



## Wire Nut

*2 in one shot*

He shot these this morning! One weighed 25 lbs and the other was 23 lbs!!


----------



## stabow

Erin
One of the best trophy pictures I've seen good job.


----------



## Geeseman

My son Grant with his first turkey. He took it Saturday morning at 1030 with his Mossberg 500 20g. We have been patterning this gun with a HS turkey choke and found that Kents Turkey Mag 3" #6 were the best at 25 yards. 

This tom rolled out with a beared hen, jake and another smaller tom. Once I noticed the beard length on this way I started telling him take the right bird over and over. I video the whole event that seemed to take for ever but was only around a minute. 

Once the birds split apart enough he shot and the bird folded. 

The bird weighed 21lbs. had a beard just over 11 inches and spurs that are 1 1/2 in. long. 

Very nice first and trophy bird for my son. Great time and great memory for both of us!!


----------



## geo12hunter

First turkey 3/15/2014


----------



## chefrific

Geo12hunter, that is a cool bird. Check out the barring on the tail fan. Awesome!


----------



## Nailman

Congrats to all the little guys and gals. Had my girls in the woods in Lumber City Sat / Sun morning but didn't hear or see a bird either day???


----------



## geo12hunter

Chefrific my other son killed one two years ago that has the same marking on the same tail feathers 50 miles from where this bird was killed SAT.


----------



## DawgMedic

Congrats to all the young hunters ( and to the adults that took them hunting)!


----------



## UGATurkey

*Saturday afternoon bird*

Had a slow morning, but my son and I went back and patience paid off with this Tom showing up to make the boy's day.


----------



## Turkeydoghunter

Congrats to all the young hunters and their Dads !!!!


----------



## dawg2

Awesome pics, keep them coming!


----------



## Duff

Great thread!!! Congrats to all the young hunters! Great job!!!!!


----------



## yellowhammer73

Chloe's First Turkey
4" beard
1/4" spurs
Hancock co.
Saturday of youth season
36 yard shot


----------



## dawg2

yellowhammer73 said:


> Chloe's First Turkey
> 4" beard
> 1/4" spurs
> Hancock co.
> Saturday of youth season
> 36 yard shot



Very nice!  She is definitely smiling!


----------



## lbratton

*Youth Hunt 2014*

Youth Hunt 2014


----------



## Eaglearcher89

My son Hunter's first youth hunt, he's 10. ( only second time hunting ever, and we didn't even see anything his first.)  Not only his first turkey(s), but he got them both with the same shot at 20 yards.  Both beards 10 inches or a touch over. 1 inch spurs on both, or a touch over on one bird.  Perfect morning to hunt even with the little bit of rain.  Birds down by 7:45a.m..  
  Then he goes on to win first place in his division shooting traditional at a 3-d archery shoot!  Need to see if he found a four-leafed clover or something earlier, then find me one !


----------



## antharper

Eaglearcher89 said:


> My son Hunter's first youth hunt, he's 10. ( only second time hunting ever, and we didn't even see anything his first.)  Not only his first turkey(s), but he got them both with the same shot at 20 yards.  Both beards 10 inches or a touch over. 1 inch spurs on both, or a touch over on one bird.  Perfect morning to hunt even with the little bit of rain.  Birds down by 7:45a.m..
> Then he goes on to win first place in his division shooting traditional at a 3-d archery shoot!  Need to see if he found a four-leafed clover or something earlier, then find me one !


I bet can't nobody tell him nothing , tell him congrats and congrats to u also !


----------



## AliBubba

Awesome!!... Young hunters!


----------



## Eaglearcher89

Sorry, been so long sense I've had something to post on here, guess I forgot how to put in the photos  Here's a couple I thought I had in the earlier post, only took about 50 !  Had camera recording but didn't get the shot, just got the audio and the birds after the shot on video. (Was too busy trying to get a look at them strutting) did get all the audio. The sound of his voice after the shot,  Priceless!  That was the first time I've used a tent blind, worked great, but think I prefer being in the open.  Those Tom's came over to pick on my 25 year old Jake decoy and I only saw a little of it!  We also had about 12 hens in the field along with my half dozen decoys. 
This was probably the easiest hunt I've ever been on, everything went perfect.  Tried to explain to him it usually dosn't go THAT smooth!

http:// [url]http://forum.gon.com/attachment.php?[/url]
attachmentid=828519&stc=1&d=1426472739


----------



## DoubleJJ

*1st Gobbler*

On Saturday, my 5 year old, AJ Bagby bagged this 18 pound, 9.75" beard, 3/4" spurs Jenkins County gobbler. AJ shot the gobbler with his Parker Youth Crossbow at 20 yards and made a perfect shot through the wing. It was a miserably wet day at daylight, but around 9am it turned into a fist bumping-happy-dance party inside the Primos Double Bull Blind!


----------



## Bucky T

dawg2 said:


> Headed back out in an hour for an afternoon hunt.  Had these two come in together to my calls.  They kept looking around for a hen (we did not put any dekes out) and were getting nervous as my two sons got their guns up.  I told them earlier if 2 birds come in, I will count 1-2-3 then shoot.
> 
> I counted and when I said "3" they both shot at the exact same time and two birds went flopping.  2nd bird for my 9YO and the first one for my 12YO.  They even stood on the necks while they flopped.  It was awesome.
> 
> (They both were trying to count pellet hits to the head to see who did better)



Awesome!!!  Congrats to them both!!

Is that a Winchester 1300 Youth Ranger next to one of your boys?


----------



## Bucky T

Well....  Just noticed that was last seasons post Dawg......  LOL!

Still curious about the scattergun though?


----------



## dawg2

Bucky T said:


> Awesome!!!  Congrats to them both!!
> 
> Is that a Winchester 1300 Youth Ranger next to one of your boys?



It is.  Bought it on the old GON Swap & Sell.  Awesome deal on a great 20GA.


----------



## Bucky T

dawg2 said:


> It is.  Bought it on the old GON Swap & Sell.  Awesome deal on a great 20GA.



Got one exactly like it.  Except mine doesn't have the ventilated rib.  My Dad bought it for me when I turned 11.


----------



## BraveEagle

It was a great Saturday morning for his first bird!


----------



## dawg2

BraveEagle said:


> It was a great Saturday morning for his first bird!



He's spoiled now!  Great bird!


----------



## joebagby

*5year olds crossbow gobbler*

5 year old AJ Bagby killed this 19lb, 9 3/4 in. beard,3/4 in. spurs gobbler on March 14 2015 in Jenkins County Ga.He was hunting with his father Justin on a very rainy opening day! He made a perfect 20yd shot hunting out of a double bull blind and using a tripod!


----------

